# Why do i do this to myself!



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok so this was me about 1 month ago i was in shape about 9-10 % body fat.

Since then i went on holiday to Las Vegas /LA and Cyprus.

I formed some very bad habits on holiday , like literally for like the last 24-25 days i have been gorging on **** naughty food almost every day. I have put on about 3 stone and i am actually a fat boy now. Went from 86 kg to 105 kg in a little over 3 weeks . None of my clothes fit me any more.

I feel depressed , have lost my motivation to train and i feel like a fu-cker for wrecking all my hard work. I feel like a fake body builder, like why the hell do i do this to myself!

If anyone can give me any advice that would be great. Don't take the mick though as i feel bad enough already.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

19kg in 3 weeks! Lol

****ing hell! Is that even possible!

Pics or no 19kg


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

What height are you mate as you don't lok anywhere near 86kg in that pic, looking pretty lean though :thumbup1:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 19kg in 3 weeks! Lol
> 
> ****ing hell! Is that even possible!
> 
> Pics or no 19kg


Yeah, was a bit skeptical myself! Maybe 19lbs? lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mate i don't want people to see me looking like a mess. You will have to take my word for this . Why the hell would i post something like this destroying my credibility anyway!

A combination of alcohol, eating sweets galore , hardly any exercise and post diet rebound i can assure you it is possible!



Hotdog147 said:


> 19kg in 3 weeks! Lol
> 
> ****ing hell! Is that even possible!
> 
> Pics or no 19kg


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

19kg in 3 weeks? what did you eat - dbol?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

It's even got to the point where i feel ashamed to go back to my gym because i don't want people to see what i have become!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

mc187 said:


> 19kg in 3 weeks? what did you eat - dbol?


I was on no gear .

I ate everything , every naughty thing you could ever imagine.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick it seems you had some problems in the last thread. You said you had gone off track. Not sure what to say. Were you too strict? This is a lot of peoples failure.

You obviously enjoy working out and took the time to book a session with that pro BB guy. Not sure where you can draw inspiration and motivation from tbh


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You have learnt a lesson, now move on and do not repeat.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah i was strict , like 8 weeks with only like 2-3 cheats and that was it. I love training i wanted to compete next year , but my dreams seem to have gone down the drain as i feel like the damage i have done could take 6 months to reverse. 



Sambuca said:


> Nick it seems you had some problems in the last thread. You said you had gone off track. Not sure what to say. Were you too strict? This is a lot of peoples failure.
> 
> You obviously enjoy working out and took the time to book a session with that pro BB guy. Not sure where you can draw inspiration and motivation from tbh


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> You have learnt a lesson, now move on and do not repeat.


Yeah this has happened to me before , post diet rebound and lack or control. But yeah i am going to get back on it for sure.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> I was on no gear .
> 
> I ate everything , every naughty thing you could ever imagine.


PUSSY?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL nah no pussy i am afraid. Even that side of things has been dry for me.



sockie said:


> PUSSY?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

are you sure your scales are working.... and we are using the correct units?

Who cares, use the new found fat as support to lift some big weights for a bit!

Put it in perspective and this is not a troll, but said with respect, you do not look like an in shape competitive bodybuilder in the "before" pic, you will not look like one now, so you are just at a different end of the same scale, your goal is still just the same distance away, but the training required is different


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Surely you were a' [email protected] though? But 19kg = 2.8stone....nah you must have it wrong there mate!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Mate i don't want people to see me looking like a mess. You will have to take my word for this . Why the hell would i post something like this *destroying my credibility *anyway!
> 
> A combination of alcohol, eating sweets galore , hardly any exercise and post diet rebound i can assure you it is possible!


What Credibility do you have on here?? im struggling to see it and i read alot of UKM. The only people i see with Credibility are the likes of

PScarb

Dutchscott

ausbuilt

eltorro

tinytom

weeman

hacksii etc

they all talk the talk and walk the walk. and never really fret or panic as you always do.

Just get on with life, Man up, remember you can achieve your goals and do it. no good whining about it! give your self a slap! Everybody has a off time. '' dont regret what you have done, Regret what you havent''


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just get in the gym and hit the weights hard.

If you were on gear, you may even have a little more muscle mass underneath that fat. Strip it off and you'll be in better shape than you were before.

Anyone says anything just tell them you've been on a dirty bulk and could they now please f*ck off.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah that pic was taken after 2 weeks on near enough zero carb so was flat and also that was after 8 weeks diet and for a comp i would do 16 weeks. Also was on no gear at all and i am looking to do classics so don't need to be as big per say.

If i did a comp would do a 12-16 weeks cycle pre contest. But hell i am a long way from that now. 



Dave 0511 said:


> are you sure your scales are working.... and we are using the correct units?
> 
> Who cares, use the new found fat as support to lift some big weights for a bit!
> 
> Put it in perspective and this is not a troll, but said with respect, you do not look like an in shape competitive bodybuilder in the "before" pic, you will not look like one now, so you are just at a different end of the same scale, your goal is still just the same distance away, but the training required is different


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Was on no gear , but yeah i hear what your saying , i am going back to gym tonight for the first time since holiday. I'll wear baggy tracky.



The Cheese said:


> Just get in the gym and hit the weights hard.
> 
> If you were on gear, you may even have a little more muscle mass underneath that fat. Strip it off and you'll be in better shape than you were before.
> 
> Anyone says anything just tell them you've been on a dirty bulk and could they now please f*ck off.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

trust me you need to be bigger than that for the classics nick...... honestly mate that last post just comes across as excuses


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

id of thought that a decent amount of that will be bloat and water weight so get back on your diet and you will shift some of the weight very quickly


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Post pics. I'm betting you're nowhere near as bad as you think you are. Don't take this the wrong way mate but from reading your previous threads you seem to have an obsession with staying as lean as humanly possible at the expense of everything else.

Bordering on body dismorphia maybe.

you probably went crazy after your cut because you went at it too hard with no break for your body. Whenever I cut I include one cheat day every single week where I eat at maintenance calories or slightly above to give my body a chance to repair and it also helps with my mental state and general mood.

Once you finished the cut your body probably thought 'fvck this I'm not letting this happen again anytime soon' and started giving you the signals to eat everything that wasn't nailed down. It's a survival mechanism.

Don't take things so seriously mate unless you're getting ready for a show there's absolutely no need to push your diet as hard as you have been doing.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Surely you were a' [email protected] though? But 19kg = 2.8stone....nah you must have it wrong there mate!


Ok maybe there is a lot of water weight/bloat in that amount, but my scales and waist line do not lie. Like literally i bought a £500 ted baker suit in vegas. out there it fit me perfectly looked slick! But now it don't even fit . Went from 32 -36 inch waist. My gym vests are all tight around my belly now. Abs totally gone , like i'd say i was 25% body fat.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Nick, low carb diet, train hard. do cardio and you will be back to your old self within weeks.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone needs a blow out now and again. Sounds like you've had one and must have needed it. You're probably being to hard on yourself and don't look as bad as you think. The only way to get things back is to get your a55 back to the gym and undo the damage. Lesson learnt, put it right now.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ill try and post a pic up , but i'll warn you it won't be pretty. If my waist has increased 4 inches though it does indicate a big change though.



anabolik said:


> Post pics. I'm betting you're nowhere near as bad as you think you are. Don't take this the wrong way mate but from reading your previous threads you seem to have an obsession with staying as lean as humanly possible at the expense of everything else.
> 
> Bordering on body dismorphia maybe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Nick, low carb diet, train hard. do cardio and you will be back to your old self within weeks.


Yeah today i had - whey isolate shake with peanut butter for breakfast , turkey and asparagus for lunch , just had beef steak and kale , during workout ill have aminos and vitargo . Then before bed ill have like an 8 egg white and 2 egg whole omelette with veg.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Everyone needs a blow out now and again. Sounds like you've had one and must have needed it. You're probably being to hard on yourself and don't look as bad as you think. The only way to get things back is to get your a55 back to the gym and undo the damage. Lesson learnt, put it right now.


Yeah i needed the blow out !!! I enjoyed it trust me , but it just sucks how my body makes me pay big time for doing it!

Like i went to the world food championships in Vegas and they had world championship cupcakes there .... must have had one of each 17 flavors . Like i knew i was kinda going excessive when i was in America and i was eating more than the Americans!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Forgot to say Nick, stop the poncing about and feeling sorry for yourself, man up and grow some. Whingeing on the forum about your weaknesses makes you look like a pussy. We will be more impressed when you actually do something about your issue, not moan about it. So save your picture until you have solved your issue.Then we will be impressed.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> id of thought that a decent amount of that will be bloat and water weight so get back on your diet and you will shift some of the weight very quickly


Yeah i do keep telling myself this . I have just found it hard to get back on the diet . Bad habits and stress from work etc just make me crave sh-it food!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

You know what man your so right!!! WTF am i doing! Need to ****ing slap myself! Acting like a bitch!



The Vegetarian said:


> Forgot to say Nick, stop the poncing about and feeling sorry for yourself, man up and grow some. Whingeing on the forum about your weaknesses makes you look like a pussy. We will be more impressed when you actually do something about your issue, not moan about it. So save your picture until you have solved your issue.Then we will be impressed.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is this?A man wanting sympathy or what?Fat can be dealt with attitude cannot!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah i was kinda reluctant to post on here , but i didn't really have anyone to turn too who would understand . Like my family etc would just say , ahhh just enjoy yourself it don't matter if you ain't ripped and how i should just have a normal persons diet etc and to live a little etc



The Vegetarian said:


> Forgot to say Nick, stop the poncing about and feeling sorry for yourself, man up and grow some. Whingeing on the forum about your weaknesses makes you look like a pussy. We will be more impressed when you actually do something about your issue, not moan about it. So save your picture until you have solved your issue.Then we will be impressed.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> You know what man your so right!!! WTF am i doing! Need to ****ing slap myself! Acting like a bitch!


Also forgot to add that we will support you all the way. Just do not be a pussy and give up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If I get a physique like you had, I'd keep it. I value my body amongst other things.

But you're prolly under 30, so can be forgiven.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What is this?A man wanting sympathy or what?Fat can be dealt with attitude cannot!


Yeah i know the fat can me dealt with it's just my motivation etc . Kinda low at the moment , i don't want sympathy , probably some words of encouragement like stop being a lazy SOB , stop eating **** and get your ass back in the gym you lazy mother fcuker would be more of what i am looking for.

Or if anyone else had similar experience and wanted to share etc would be good! But i doubt anyone has put on that much weight in such a short period .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Check Racks journal he competed and had some big rebound but is working through it mate while on PCT. trust me yours is nothing man up if u wanna compete with the big boys


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah i know the fat can me dealt with it's just my motivation etc . Kinda low at the moment , i don't want sympathy , probably some words of encouragement like stop being a lazy SOB , stop eating **** and get your ass back in the gym you lazy mother fcuker would be more of what i am looking for.
> 
> Or if anyone else had similar experience and wanted to share etc would be good! But i doubt anyone has put on that much weight in such a short period .


Your talkin to the wrong guy about weight gained when not wanted,my figures would make you look like a baby,but hay,however i will say this eat big and clean /train hard/gear inside you/cardio,it will go and you will become bigger than ever,that is true,do you feel better now ? :thumb:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 19kg in 3 weeks! Lol
> 
> ****ing hell! Is that even possible!
> 
> Pics or no 19kg


Tbh I could easily do that like, I put on 2 st in 3 weeks and that was eating pretty healthy for a week if it, was all crap tho full English every morning for first week as a was away and chip shop jobs every night. I actually have an unhealthy relationship with food lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Tbh I could easily do that like, I put on 2 st in 3 weeks and that was eating pretty healthy for a week if it, was all crap tho full English every morning for first week as a was away and chip shop jobs every night. I actually have an unhealthy relationship with food lol


do it lol i wanna see just under 3 stone in 3 weeks, i want your diet


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Nick, what the f*** u up 2 bro? come on, i expected u to be more serious abt yr goals.... no excuses, we all have bad days etc, u need to stop feeling sorry for yr self and get on with yr program and get back to what u know u can look like and more... if u want to REALLY compete u gotta start waking up NOW...classics are not as easy as you think, and u need a lot of muslce mass to stand in the tall class...

i BELIEVE U can do it...!!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Fek that I was 18st then lost 5st looked 100x better then had me 3 weeks off and gained 2st of it back and couldn't really get back into diet mode then lost my mother and gained another stone on top of that lol so basically me having 5 weeks off from work and eating crap resulted in 3st gain and probly sitting at at least 25% bf now.

Its heart breaking really lol the worst of it is am on 2 weeks paternity now then back at work for 2 weeks then off for another 2 weeks at Xmas n a aint been eating the healthiest :s January is we're the 5hits gonna get real like


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont understand all this in january ****s gunna get real, uve got a solid month before then, why not 'get real' now

start today, not tomorrow


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Not read the full thread mate, but dw ull be good, just get back on it that's the only way, the more time you dont the worser it is. Exactly same happened to me went from 88 to 105. Wtf, for me im just about getting to 90 after like 2 years cos I never got back into it, when I did it took 2\3 month.

Sooner U get motivated the better. Good luck. What I found extremely inspirational was a thread or journal by some bodybuilder on here only read the first page... Bigjim? U think, how he put everything into it and didn't win, then a few days later he git back on it.... Id never be able to di that ljke


----------

